# Trying pic post



## FrankieC (Jan 13, 2004)

If she's here, then here she is.

Nope


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

FrankieC,

How are you trying to post the picture? More details would help us help you out.

Greg


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Well here is what I got before you pulled the download link. It opened up a new browser window, did not display pic, but downloaded a 412k .bmp. Here's how it showed up. I converted it to jpg to save bandwidth. The multiples image is how it was in the .bmp file.

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/lucy5-8-02.jpg>


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

If your putting the picture in as an "attachment", you might want to downsize it and put it in a .jpg format.
I think our good moderators *jodyand* or *tisenberg* posted information on how to attach images, make links, and host images somewhere on these forums, but I can't remember where it was at.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Well here is what I got before you pulled the download link. It opened up a new browser window, did not display pic, but downloaded a 412k .bmp. Here's how it showed up. I converted it to jpg to save bandwidth. The multiples image is how it was in the .bmp file.
> 
> <img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/lucy5-8-02.jpg> *


HAHAHAHAHA Anyone seeing double x 40 up there?

HAHAHA
Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*IIII THINK ITs*

aaaa cccuuubbb cccaaadddeeettt.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *HAHAHAHAHA Anyone seeing double x 40 up there?
> 
> HAHAHA
> Andy *


Glad you saw it too, Andy. Was beginning to wonder about this "wine in box" I tapped into---gots to keep the blood thinned, ya know!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: IIII THINK ITs*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *aaaa cccuuubbb cccaaadddeeettt.:smiles:
> Jody *


Thanks for making the wine (I'm out of beer) shoot through my nose Jody! :crazy:


----------



## FrankieC (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey, I'm impressed! Will figure out pic posting, eventually. Lucy did sort of get beamed in here!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FrankieC _
> *Hey, I'm impressed! Will figure out pic posting, eventually. Lucy did sort of get beamed in here! *


 FrankieC On the main page at the bottom in post your tractor pictures i have a F.A.Q. that explains how to post pictures.
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*TESTING*

Test post


----------



## FrankieC (Jan 13, 2004)

*If at first you don't succeed...*

You're running about average.


----------

